# Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it??



## Martha_vw (Mar 29, 2004)

I think I am in loooooooooooove!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it?? (Martha_vw)*

Looks like an Audi Tresser. They used to customize Audis.



















































































_Modified by Volkswagenut at 5:54 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it?? (Martha_vw)*

looks like an e30 with a truck bed.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it?? (Martha_vw)*

Looks like a Treser Roadster


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it?? (Martha_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martha_vw* »_I think I am in loooooooooooove!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















This guy digs it:








Me, not so much...


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone k ... (handlestolen)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone k ... (rempel)*

Yup, that's a Tressor UrQ Cabrio. Ugly with the top up, dead sexy (IMHO) with the top down...never came to the USA...


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it?? (Volkswagenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenut* »_









That's perfection. I want one... maybe 2


----------



## Martha_vw (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone know anything about it?? (Volkswagenut)*

All these Audis are pure sex!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone k ... (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Yup, that's a Tressor UrQ Cabrio. Ugly with the top up, dead sexy (IMHO) with the top down...never came to the USA...

Agreed. I would never drive with the top up if I had one!


----------



## bbmcorrado (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Is this sexy thing a real Audi?? Does anyone k ... (84cgtturbo)*

nice ride...


----------

